# Can Apple tackle the growing popularity of Android/Samsung?



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Just heard a news about Apple soon launching it's new operating system that is iOS 6. On studying the marketing trend followed by the tech giant, I have observed that Apple seems a bit aggressive in its approach. There was a time when Apple used to enjoy it's Tech-god status, But now I feel after Steve Jobs the innovative trend has settled a bit. Instead of replying in an innovative manner, Apple is not able to get over the rising popularity of Android and Samsung together. Every other day all I can see is Apple being sued or Apple suing a firm for copyright infringement! Don't you thing Apple needs to regain its innovative rhythm a bit? Or is it that Apple is not able to digest the fact that Samsung is slowly taking over the Smart Phone segment, which Apple once ruled? 

Cheers 

Maneet Puri


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think the Android thing is "slowly taking over the smartphone segment", if you look at the figures Apple is still way out in front on the market share for mobile, handheld computing. I do agree that Samsung is starting to bridge the gap with the Galaxy series, but they've got a long way to go. Android really need to sort out there versioning if they are to garner the developers needed to provide the software platform necessary to move that particular platform forward significantly enough to trouble Cupertino.

The inventiveness that Apple has demonstrated since Jobs passed does not seem as prolific as it was, but I feel that they are building up to something, and the specs for the new Mac OS and iOS seem to hint at this. Marry this up with the new Retina MBP, the speculations over the iPhone 5 and rumours of a 'stepping stone' device somewhere between the iPad and iPod Touch and I think we can expect to some innovation on the hardware front later this month. They have two leading hardware platforms backed by strong operating systems, and these two platforms seem to be moving closer together, in particular the Mac laptop seems to be taking more and more influence from the iPhone / Pad / Pod. Is this a good thing? I don't think so at the moment, but I'm guessing that Apple have their reasons, and hoping that it's not all based on tempting iPhone users to get a Mac because they feel the same.

Come the end of this year I think we'll have a better idea of how Apple will fare without Jobs at the helm, and how inventive the likes of Ives, Schiller and co. can be when left to their own "devices" (excuse the pun)

Danny


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought the same as you, maneetpuri....until I got an iPhone 4S. The power of this thing is ridiculous. I do think the gap is closing somewhat, but I don't think there will be an "overtaking".


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

I also have the 4S. It's a damn nice phone, and I'm pretty sure the upcoming 5 will surpass it by some margin. As I said, and CK followed up on, Samsung are the best of the rest but I doubt there will be too many sleepless nights at Apple any time soon...

Danny


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanx for such an informative reply mate  I am a personal believer that when it comes to creativity and Innovation, Apple stands next to none! Even trade analysts have predicted that by the year end, that is when Apple releases its latest Operating System, Samsung sales are likely to get hit! And that too a big one


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

maneetpuri said:


> Thanx for such an informative reply mate  I am a personal believer that when it comes to creativity and Innovation, Apple stands next to none! Even trade analysts have predicted that by the year end, that is when Apple releases its latest Operating System, Samsung sales are likely to get hit! And that too a big one


They made me a believer as well. I am absolutely Apple stupid when it comes to computing and I really want to fix that...with a Macbook Pro.  Saving my coins...


----------

